# Fluval 404I filter for 55 gallon???



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Would I be able to use just a Fluval 4 plus internal filter as the only filter in a 55 gallon.

It will be planted moderately heavy with sand substrate.

Occupants will be school of corys, tetras, and a couple of GBR's.


Thanks,

Dan


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

The Baron said:


> Would I be able to use just a Fluval 4 plus internal filter as the only filter in a 55 gallon.
> 
> It will be planted moderately heavy with sand substrate.
> 
> ...


You might be able to get a way with just the Fluval 4 Plus but IMO it is not enough filtration. It is better to over kill than under filtration. Just imagine that the tank is the whole environment for the fishy and the more filtration the better this environment will be and more room for errors too. You should never try and save on filters...it is one of the most important piece of equipment in this hobby.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

DL88DL, thanks. 

I;m not all that familiar with this filter so I was asking.

I;m not trying to lesson out on filtering, I;m just exploring options right now.

The tank sits close to a wall and larger hob;s requires quite a bit of space behind.

Are there any internal filters that will sufficiently filter a 55?

Do I really want to go with a couple of Emperor 400's, or ??? I dont really need two, but if I have to, might as well go big!

BTW, which filter has a better startup rate after power outages, AquaClear
or Emperor since neither has the motor submerged in the tank like Tetra and Aqueon?


Thanks,

Dan


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

emperors and aquaclears start up about the same after power out. You have to keep your water level high.

Emperors, also, are crapp in my opinion. It's not 'big' its a giant wasteful bucket with a tiny cartridge and a questionably functional biowheel. Aquaclears are much better HOB filters.

for a 55G my choices would be

2217

or

2x AC70 <which I consider just barely enough but its ok.
Others may disagree.

or

1x AC110 <bordering on insufficient IMO


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

The Baron said:


> DL88DL, thanks.
> 
> I;m not all that familiar with this filter so I was asking.
> 
> ...


If your tank sits close to the wall then the only choice is a inside filter or a better choice is a canister filter. The canister filter can sit inside the stand and both tubes just need just 1" from the wall. Some people hang the HOB filter on the side of the tank if you don't have room at the back. Good luck


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks.

Any others dont like the Emperors?

The tank is currently empty as is brand new so I can move away from wall
a little. It is against a feature wall but I cant pull it more than 9 or 10 inches.

Personally I would like cannister, but price is an issue but being in an apartment, I am nervous about leaking o rings or hoses as we are away just about every weekend and no one to watch while we;re gone.

Since this will be planted, a would prefer a spray bar but if there is a good internal that will filter a 55 that would be great. If not then I guess its HOB.

I hate choices.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

The Baron said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Any others dont like the Emperors?
> 
> ...


AC110/500 requires about 5.5" and EMP400 requires 5" away from the wall. So you can have 1 HOB and one internal filter and that should be enough filtration for your 55gal with the live stocks that you have listed above.
Btw, if you don't do regular maintenance on your HOB it will also overflow into your carpet.


----------



## The Baron (Aug 25, 2009)

dl88dl.

Yup, i know all about the overflow from a hob.

My gf now says she wants a cannister and likes the PennPlax 1000. I like it too and am also looking at the Filstar 2 or 3.

Anyone here like the Cascade 700 or 1000 cans? If so, how long are the spray bars?

Dan


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Eheim 2217 FTW

big time.


----------

